# NCFAA State Championship Picture Thread



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Sarge tallys up the final scores









Lots of folks discussing what "could have been"









If South-Paaw could shoot as good as he can pull off a practical joke, he'd be a contender (good to have you come visit).









Someone seems to be overly concerned about what they've got themselves into.









Mac eagerly waits for Treaton to total his group's scores (while on the Segway)









AMFS A Class 1st place - OBT









OBT's Hilton guest lights a fire for him









AMFS B Class 1st Place - PSargeant









AMFS C Class 1st Place = SCarson









SMFSL 1st Place - Buddy Lowman









SMFS 1st Place - SnapThis









SMFS 2nd Place - Macaholic 









PFFS 1st Place - KWard









AFFS 1st Place - Lil Bo Peep









CMBB 1st Place - Alex Sargeant









AMBHFS 1st Place - Treaton


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Great pics prag. I'll try and get mine posted later today...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Thans Prag 

Good shooting to all.:darkbeer:


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

Great to see everyone again, even if I didn't get to shoot.

Congrats to all the state champions.

A big thanks to Sarge for preparing the course and for running the shoot!

Looks and sounded like everyone had a great time!!!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Excellent ... well done Prag.. ! :set1_applaud:.... :thumb:



looks like i need a bigger lighter..... !


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Were my eyes playing tricks on me or was that the great 1strockingarcher I saw in that photo. Chris great to see you out. How have you been?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Some more pictures...cav84 having a go on the segway Sunday morning


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Getting ready in the morning:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Sarge Jr lettin' it rip...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

South-paaw made it here


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Pretty good shooting here


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Kward, OBT, Lil Bow peep, and Mike Alexander having a go at the 36F...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

The rest of what I have will be posted in the field archery pics thread (I tried to get all the targets, but I only woulnd up with most of them). I also got the awards, but prag already posted those...


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> Were my eyes playing tricks on me or was that the great 1strockingarcher I saw in that photo. Chris great to see you out. How have you been?


You are correct The GREAT 1RA was at the State Champion, albeit just to bring the awards and help Sarge hand them out !!!

I promise you will be seeing me at upcoming shoots. My plans now are to shoot indoor and outdoor in 2009 !!!! 

1RA


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

1stRockinArcher said:


> You are correct The GREAT 1RA was at the State Champion, albeit just to bring the awards and help Sarge hand them out !!!
> 
> I promise you will be seeing me at upcoming shoots. My plans now are to shoot indoor and outdoor in 2009 !!!!
> 
> 1RA


Go ahead and make plans for DCWC on the 13th. Jarlicker has an American 600 round scheduled - plus - if I know this bunch there will be some "extra" shooting as well. :wink:


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Go ahead and make plans for DCWC on the 13th. Jarlicker has an American 600 round scheduled - plus - if I know this bunch there will be some "extra" shooting as well. :wink:


Not gonna do it.

I have tickets to the inaugural Race at the Zmax Dragway in Charlotte, I will be there.

Ya'll better bring a jacket, last one I was at, there was a very heavy mist in the air and everyone was cold and wet, the winner (kbowshooter) was wearing shorts, so we decided that the legs won it for him !!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

1stRockinArcher said:


> Not gonna do it.
> 
> I have tickets to the inaugural Race at the Zmax Dragway in Charlotte, I will be there.
> 
> Ya'll better bring a jacket, last one I was at, there was a very heavy mist in the air and everyone was cold and wet, the winner (kbowshooter) was wearing shorts, so we decided that the legs won it for him !!!!


What time does the racing start at Zmax? No reason not to make both if the races are in the evening. And don't give my any lip about gas prices :wink: I drove/drive 250 miles round trip to get to S+W. :tongue:


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> What time does the racing start at Zmax? No reason not to make both if the races are in the evening. And don't give my any lip about gas prices :wink: I drove/drive 250 miles round trip to get to S+W. :tongue:


They race all day, we will probably be there from 8:00am till 6:00pm.

No lip here, I drove over 200 miles round trip to S&W, and didn't even shoot !!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

1stRockinArcher said:


> They race all day, we will probably be there from 8:00am till 6:00pm.
> 
> No lip here, I drove over 200 miles round trip to S&W, and didn't even shoot !!!!


Wow - had no idea you had to drive that far!  Be sure to carry ear protection. :wink:


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Wow - had no idea you had to drive that far!  Be sure to carry ear protection. :wink:


Got it covered, also eye protection, and skin protection !!!
Wonder If I will need any other protection !!!


----------

